# Supermarket like Costco in Aruba?



## ajlm33 (Jun 18, 2013)

We are heading to the Marriott Surf Club next week and have been several times before. Last time we were in Aruba, we noticed a large supermaket very close to the airport and on the way to downtown that appeared to be some sort of membership club (from the signage) like a Costco. Does anyone know anything about this store? If so, can one get a temporary membership for the week and maybe save some money on groceries?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## cd5 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajlm33 said:


> We are heading to the Marriott Surf Club next week and have been several times before. Last time we were in Aruba, we noticed a large supermaket very close to the airport and on the way to downtown that appeared to be some sort of membership club (from the signage) like a Costco. Does anyone know anything about this store? If so, can one get a temporary membership for the week and maybe save some money on groceries?
> 
> Thanks in advance !



Hi,

Just came back from Aruba on Saturday... The place you are looking for is "*SuperFood*" which is on the highway down towards Oranjestad (about 3-4 miles from the beach). I did all my groceries there, prices are not too horrible considering mostly everything is imported,(I did not get the card) and it is very upscale with fresh foods, fresh baked breads, deli & cheese counter, etc. Lots and lots of choice, it is huge inside and super clean. There's a liquor store inside, a kind of drug store and a home goods/toy store on the top floor. They take US dollars but all prices are in florins (exchange was 1.75 when I was there).


----------



## ajlm33 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Chantal. Did you need any type of a membership card to get in or is it open to the public?


----------



## cd5 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajlm33 said:


> Thanks Chantal. Did you need any type of a membership card to get in or is it open to the public?



It's open to anyone, they advertise the card but you don't have to get one. I don't know if it is free but you can apply for it on their web site:

http://superfoodaruba.com/main/en/index.php

The card is only for the "bonus specials" which are just certain items in the store. I did not get one as most of what was on offer was not what I needed anyway.

Chantal


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jun 18, 2013)

I think that you are really talking about Pricesmart.

It appears to be the Latin American equivalent of Costco or Sam's Club.

http://www.pricesmart.com/Local/Membership/Application.aspx

Nothing on the site indicates the ability to get a one week or one day membership.  If you think you will be able to save more than $36, it may be worth the money.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 18, 2013)

Pens_Fan said:


> I think that you are really talking about Pricesmart.
> 
> It appears to be the Latin American equivalent of Costco or Sam's Club.
> 
> ...



We checked it out several years ago. They offer (or did at that time) a free day pass. It's like Costco in that they sell in bulk, however, the selection of products was nowhere near what Costco carries. We were looking specifically for caffeine free diet coke and the like as well as pool/beach toys and left disappointed. With just the two of us it didn't make sense to purchase any food there.

Ingrid


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pensfan is correct.  The Superfoods is just a new grocery store!


----------



## ajlm33 (Jun 19, 2013)

TUGgers are the best! 

Thanks for all the info... 

Lee


----------

